# amplify moment by the column shear



## ADB (Oct 24, 2013)

what does it mean to "amplify the moment by the column shear by the footing thickness"?

Given Pu and Mu and footing thickness.


----------



## nateluke (Nov 21, 2013)

Is this referring to the fact that the shear at the base of the column is acting at (base of column) = (top of footing) and not at the bottom of the footing and therefore the column base shear will generate additional moment at the base of the footing = (Column Base Shear) x (Thickness of Footing) ?


----------



## nateluke (Nov 26, 2013)

@ McEng - I think you are answering a question that was not asked.

I'm pretty sure what I said is the answer to the original question.


----------

